
BetterMeans - Open and Democratic Project Management - macco
http://bettermeans.com/front/index.html
======
evlapix
My very non-technical company has worked tirelessly at running their
organization in the way bettermeans describes. And while I am privileged to
work in such an environment, their execution of these concepts have been
horrendous.

I've tried countless times to introduce them to the type of systematic
analytical thinking that comes so naturally to me, hoping that it would become
a tool that helps them achieve this goal. For 10 months, that hasn't worked.

And now, some really clever people have created this software which I fully
believe could be used to accomplish the working environment I originally
agreed to be a part of, I wonder if my community isn't ready, and if the noise
will do more harm in the long run if not introduced at a better time.

As for the app. I am very excited to see Professional Problem Solvers applying
themselves to a massive problem, and then having that problem overhauled from
the ground up; Software or otherwise.

I hope to see more projects like this come out of our profession in the coming
years.

